# Homosexuals angered as cops crack down on lewdness and nudity at Dallas gay pride par



## MegaultraHay (Sep 14, 2013)

> DALLAS, September 13, 2013 (LifeSiteNews.com) ? Dallas-area homosexual activists reacted with anger and disappointment this week after city officials pledged to crack down on lewdness and nudity at the annual gay pride parade.
> 
> While past parades have featured bare-breasted women and men in tight, wet underwear with visible genitalia, Dallas law enforcement said the city will no longer turn a blind eye to such violations of city and state law.
> 
> ...



Prettty bias news page. Might be another source.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ignorant person here.

My question based on the article: why are homosexuals naked while doing their annual parades?


----------



## Snowless (Sep 14, 2013)

I mean, I think we have too much of a stigma against nudity in our country in the first place.

But regardless, I do think it would be nice for people to see gay culture in a less extreme light. Some people probably get their perceptions of homosexuality solely from things like this, which leads people to believe they're unfit parents and all of that bullshit, which completely isn't true and is an unfair assumption. So, I can't necessarily say I have a problem with this. 

And while I often am of the opinion that you shouldn't punish people for how they'll be treated due to their personal expression, but should deal with those who treat them wrongly, I don't think that argument fits this time, as it's illegal and will upset a lot of people. I can understand wanting to express yourself, as being gay can be a part of your identity, but I don't think waving your dick at the crowd is necessarily the best or only way to express yourself. There's also the less important fact that it's just illegal. 

And they can still dress lewdly if they want, but there's just a slightly more defined line now.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 14, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Ignorant person here.
> 
> My question based on the article: why are homosexuals naked while doing their annual parades?



Sexual freedom and putting it all out there. Pride is not about "fitting in" it is about being accepted in full. It is called Pride for a reason, not shame.

And yeah any news article that refers to LGBT as homosexuals is more than likely biased against them.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Sexual freedom and putting it all out there. Pride is not about "fitting in" it is about being accepted in full. It is called Pride for a reason, not shame.



Yeah but, do they really have to bare it and all that jazz? I have to agree on Snowless that being nude or close to nude while proudly expressing your sexual orientation doesn't exactly show them in a positive light.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 14, 2013)

> ?D.C.?s parade this year had one float with a quite well-hung young man sporting some quite loose underwear, or a thong, and jumping up and down so his d--k would flop 180 degrees up and down for the audience.







Hyperion1O1 said:


> Ignorant person here.
> 
> My question based on the article: why are homosexuals naked while doing their annual parades?



Most people at those parades aren't dressed in weird outfits/almost nude. They're just the ones who stick out more than the boring guy in the t-shirt and jeans.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 14, 2013)

Gotta keep it tasteful can't scare away the "swing straights"  we can't have nakid people running in the streets  you'll make your cause look bad


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, at least they still get to parade annually


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 14, 2013)

As long as they enforce the rules on all groups across the board, I see no problem here.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 14, 2013)

Meh as long as they don't wave their junk in front of me I could care less.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Most people at those parades aren't dressed in weird outfits/almost nude. They're just the ones who stick out more than the boring guy in the t-shirt and jeans.



This

It is only the most "prideful" who do that, they are also the ones getting their pictures taken and stories wrote about.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Sep 14, 2013)

lol @ those people thinking that going on a parade with their cocks out is gonna help their cause. Surprised that it was allowed to go on for this long. 



Snowless said:


> I mean, I think we have too much of a stigma against nudity in our country in the first place.



Well excuse me for not wanting to stare at naked dudes/old ladies on the street. Especially if they have gross bodies.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 14, 2013)

Clothes lead to immorality!  Nudity stops people from fighting. Have you see an issue of National Geographic lately?  People around the world are nude.  You don't want to shoot a machine gun or a howitzer or a flamethrower if you're naked.  It could burn or scold in quite a personal fashion, quite frankly.  Have you been to the zoo? Animals are naked. If everyone were naked, there'd be no war. Everyone's complaining about crime and the theft of cars in the city. No one's ever stolen my car.  No one's ever pick-pocketed me. They've never even tried.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 14, 2013)

I personally think it would be funny to see a Panda wearing a Qipao or Dagua. :33


----------



## lucky (Sep 14, 2013)

-I've worked at the gay pride parade before. Its during daytime and encompasses parts of entire city. There are kids around. 

-Gay pride parade is about expressing pride in their sexual orientatuon, not using it as an excuse to be an exhibitionist.  There is no relevance.



It was kinda fun working there. I distinctly remember "dykes on bikes" (actual group name) hating on young teenaged lipstick lesbians. Something about them not being gay but just wanting attention.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 14, 2013)

I... really don't understand why people have so much problem with other people being almost-naked (it's not like they walk around completely naked). I mean... do they have a problem with beaches too? Because I don't really see the difference. Kids go to beaches as well, they're not getting traumatized by the view.


----------



## Hiatus (Sep 14, 2013)

Snowless said:


> But regardless, I do think it would be nice for people to see gay culture in a less extreme light. Some people probably get their perceptions of homosexuality solely from things like this, which leads people to believe they're unfit parents and all of that bullshit, which completely isn't true and is an unfair assumption. So, I can't necessarily say I have a problem with this.
> 
> And while I often am of the opinion that you shouldn't punish people for how they'll be treated due to their personal expression, but should deal with those who treat them wrongly, I don't think that argument fits this time, as it's illegal and will upset a lot of people. I can understand wanting to express yourself, as being gay can be a part of your identity, but I don't think waving your dick at the crowd is necessarily the best or only way to express yourself. There's also the less important fact that it's just illegal.




This. Walking down the street and waving your penis in people's faces, especially as there will be children present, is not a good way to express your freedom of sexual orientation. It's just indecent, and it's not exactly putting them in a good light. This whole article just makes it seem like they're more concerned about getting to walk around naked and flash their genitals to the public, than they are making a stand for their rights as part of the LGBT community. 



> ?The ?queer? is effectively being erased from our Pride celebration in favor of the most polished, heteronormative representation of our community as possible,? activist Daniel Cates wrote on his Facebook page. ?It should be noted that the rioters at the Stonewall Inn fought to break OUT of the damn closet! Our movement was built of sex positivity and our desire to BE WHO WE ARE! I urge you ALL to openly DEFY the Tavern Guild!?
> 
> On social media website Twitter, angry homosexuals vowed to wear ? or not wear ? whatever they want to the Pride Parade. Some ended their posts with the hashtag: #PrideOutWithYourHideOut.




That said, this part (^) of the article bothered me a lot. 

?The ?queer? is effectively being erased from our Pride celebration in favor of the most polished, heteronormative representation of our community as possible,?

Your "queerness" has absolutely nothing to do with it. You're not prohibited from walking naked down the street and flashing your genitals because you're not heterosexual, you're prohibited from doing so because it's _illegal_. Laws apply to everyone, regardless of sexual orientation or whatever, and this person really is doing nothing but trying to victimize LGBT people and take a jab at the "heteronormative representation of our community" for something that isn't even discriminatory in the first place. 

No one's saying you can't "be who you are" because you're LGBT, they're saying you can't walk naked down the streets because it's illegal. Equality means everyone should be treated the same and have the same opportunities regardless of sexual orientation, skin colour, religion etc, not LGBT should be elevated above the law because they're LGBT. Cates is the one depreciating the LGBT community if he thinks they somehow can't show who they are or be proud of themselves as they are without letting them walk naked in a public parade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue (Sep 14, 2013)

"Police doing what they're supposed to be doing... finally!"


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 14, 2013)

All i see in this article are selfish twats whining over the fact that they have to follow the rules as much as everybody else.


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 14, 2013)

> heteronormative



This word disgusts me.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> I... really don't understand why people have so much problem with other people being almost-naked (it's not like they walk around completely naked). I mean... do they have a problem with beaches too? Because I don't really see the difference. Kids go to beaches as well, they're not getting traumatized by the view.



Well, you go to beaches for getting wet and I don't think you'd want your normal clothes to get wet so you wear something beachy. 

Parades are another thing.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 14, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Well, you go to beaches for getting wet and I don't think you'd want your normal clothes to get wet so you wear something beachy.
> 
> Parades are another thing.


In one case it's traumatizing for the kids to see an almost-naked person, in the other it's completely fine because they're going for a swim?


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this article is completely pointless since it's always been the police's duty to make sure people, of any sexual orientation, are running around naked. So it's not news, just an attempt at alienating homosexuals.


----------



## Daxter (Sep 14, 2013)

Even being LGBT I never understood this... need at parades to be so overtly sexual. I guess I'm really vanilla then, I dunno, but nothing wrong with wearing some rainbow beads and celebrating with all my private bits politely covered behind tasteful apparel.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> In one case it's traumatizing for the kids to see an almost-naked person, in the other it's completely fine because they're going for a swim?



I'm talking about location. Beaches are fine because its expected that people will be seeing other people wearing bikinis and swimsuits. Its another thing to be naked on the street.

@Toxorus
I think you meant police making sure people aren't naked


----------



## WT (Sep 14, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> I... really don't understand why people have so much problem with other people being almost-naked (it's not like they walk around completely naked). I mean... do they have a problem with beaches too? Because I don't really see the difference. Kids go to beaches as well, they're not getting traumatized by the view.



Yes I do have a fucking problem with beaches. 

There should be a public dress code for both men and women. I automatically judge men as scum who walk around without a shirt.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 14, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I'm talking about location. Beaches are fine because its expected that people will be seeing other people wearing bikinis and swimsuits. Its another thing to be naked on the street.
> 
> @Toxorus
> I think you meant police making sure people aren't naked


So I'm asking again. People are expected to go around naked at the beach, so it's fine if kids see some boobs, or a man's bulge; but it's a traumatizing sight for them to see a nude person on the street? How does that make sense to you?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> So I'm asking again. People are expected to go around naked at the beach, so it's fine if kids see some boobs, or a man's bulge; but it's a traumatizing sight for them to see a nude person on the street? How does that make sense to you?



People aren't expected to go around naked on the beach. They're expected to swim and have fun there. Obviously, you're not going to go there wearing your normal clothes but appropriate swimming attire. It just so happens that those swimming attires don't cover some parts of your body so people kinda expect bikinis, swimming trunks instead of the usual attire.

If you're on the street walking around and you saw a person walking around naked or nearly naked, that's a different story because its expected for people to be wearing normal clothes on the street.

In my experience going to the beach, I haven't seen a guy waltz in with his dick left hanging in the open so...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 14, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> People aren't expected to go around naked on the beach. They're expected to swim and have fun there. Obviously, you're not going to go there wearing your normal clothes but appropriate swimming attire. It just so happens that those swimming attires don't cover some parts of your body so people kinda expect bikinis, swimming trunks instead of the usual attire.
> 
> If you're on the street walking around and you saw a person walking around naked or nearly naked, that's a different story because its expected for people to be wearing normal clothes on the street.
> 
> In my experience going to the beach, I haven't seen a guy waltz in with his dick left hanging in the open so...


You're dodging my question. I asked my is that people think that their children would be traumatized and have their sexuality questioned later in life (or whatever) for seeing an almost naked man in a pride parade, but don't think the same when their children see the same almost naked man at the beach. "They're expected to dress differently" doesn't answer the question.

It's double standarts and a terrible argument. That's what it is.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 14, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Clothes lead to immorality!  Nudity stops people from fighting. Have you see an issue of National Geographic lately?  People around the world are nude.  You don't want to shoot a machine gun or a howitzer or a flamethrower if you're naked.  It could burn or scold in quite a personal fashion, quite frankly.  Have you been to the zoo? Animals are naked. If everyone were naked, there'd be no war. Everyone's complaining about crime and the theft of cars in the city. No one's ever stolen my car.  No one's ever pick-pocketed me. They've never even tried.



VCPR on Morality.

Vice City. Good times.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> You're dodging my question. I asked my is that people think that their children would be traumatized and have their sexuality questioned later in life (or whatever) for seeing an almost naked man in a pride parade, but don't think the same when their children see the same almost naked man at the beach. "They're expected to dress differently" doesn't answer the question.
> 
> It's double standarts and a terrible argument. That's what it is.



Expectations. People have specific expectations and when their expectations are broken, they ascribe a negative mark on the things that broke it. Truth is, people are fine seeing semi naked people on the beach because of reasons I said previously but they aren't used to seeing semi naked people walking around so they get shocked.

If people started walking around with less clothes on, most of us will get used to it eventually

EDIT: If you still want deeper answers, I'm afraid that's all there is to it. People use double standards all the time because they're selfish.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 14, 2013)

As a kid, you really aren't staring at a mans bulge or womens tits while on the beach.


----------



## Adrianhamm (Sep 14, 2013)

I am going to take a wild guess without reading the article and say that the people complaining are the ones no one wants to see naked anyway. Just sayin'.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2013)

Toroxus said:


> I'm pretty sure this article is completely pointless since it's always been the police's duty to make sure people, of any sexual orientation, are running around naked. So it's not news, just an attempt at alienating homosexuals.



HOw is it alienating homosexuals?

Aren't they alienating themselves holding this parade just for themselves.

I don't care wtf gays do but do it behind closed doors. I don't walk down the street with my dick swinging in the wind and my girlfriend doesn't walk around showing off her voluptuous breast because its outright disrespectful  to the community. If I had a little girl and a dude was walking around with his johnson swinging around, I would be upset and tell the dude to cover up in a very angrily fashion.

I think the float with the dick flopping up and down was uncalled for and utterly disrespectful to the audience.

This doesn't help their case at all because people don't like this type of actiions.

They don't even know the meaning of pride. Just them pushing their beliefs upon others leads me to believe that they are actually very insecure in their beliefs.

@Xiammes- when I was little I went around Panama City beach touching womens breast. I was like 4 years old.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 14, 2013)

Blue said:


> "Police doing what they're supposed to be doing... finally!"





Jin-E said:


> All i see in this article are selfish twats whining over the fact that they have to follow the rules as much as everybody else.



Accept it has been "allowed" for the past 40 years with little issue, it is no different than women marching shirtless for breast cancer or womens rights, or being allowed to wear a mask on halloween or certain occasions despite it being illegal in most states.

You also have to realize that Dallas Pride has around 100,000 people involved (parading, watching, and have fun), so focusing on the handful who are actually showing off their genitalia and then blaming the event for it does come off as aggression based on their sexual orientation.

Here is a better link by the way. (Just ignore that idiot Daniel Cates' facebook rant)



If you don't know about Gay Pride (which is most of the people in this thread), look at the "21 facts" section at the bottom.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Accept it has been "allowed" for the past 40 years with little issue, it is no different than *women marching shirtless* for *breast cancer*
> .



**


----------



## KFC (Sep 14, 2013)

Toroxus said:


> This word disgusts me.



Meh, it's a word out of queer studies that means that the world in which we live is based around heterosexuality, as well as male dominance.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

Those parades are beyond disgusting, honestly picket signs should be enough for breast cancer as well... Never mind homos who are simply garbage heaps incarnated considering the discord and strife they cause.


----------



## KFC (Sep 14, 2013)

Ken said:


> Those parades are beyond disgusting, honestly picket signs should be enough for breast cancer as well... Never mind homos who are simply garbage heaps incarnated considering the discord and strife they cause.



Ohhh dear...It's okay honey *pats head* calm down. No one give a shit about your opinion.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> As a kid, you really aren't staring at a mans bulge or womens tits while on the beach.


**


----------



## Havoc (Sep 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Accept it has been "allowed" for the past 40 years with little issue, it is no different than women marching shirtless for breast cancer or womens rights, or being allowed to wear a mask on halloween or certain occasions despite it being illegal in most states.


Women march topless for breast cancer, like, with their boobs out?

How can I sign up for this march?


----------



## navy (Sep 14, 2013)

Overreaction to an overreaction.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

KFC said:


> Ohhh dear...It's okay honey *pats head* calm down. No one give a shit about your opinion.



Meh, 8 years too late to throw around "Like we give a darn" in an internet thread. And really, one wouldn't say that if they weren't easily hurt to begin with.


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2013)

> Citing a case last year of a man wearing nothing but soaking wet, see-through underwear *who waved his visibly erect penis at the crowd*, Liebbe said, ?If there?s an erection and a child is present that could see it, it is a felony, and we don?t want to see that happen.?


yeah, pretty sure you don't typically get this at the beach


----------



## Fiona (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Thor (Sep 14, 2013)

Gay only scream equal rights when it suits their agenda. If it doesn't they have no qualms in breaking the law. It's crazy how this country coddles such a tiny minority.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

Tiny has nothing to do with it, but their amorality and petulance is fairly unmatched. If anything them being "tiny" and subject to detesting is what gets them support in the first place.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 14, 2013)

Trying to get people to accept you ---> going out of your way to present yourselves as something you know for a fact that people are opposed to, e.g. over the top displays of nudity and sexuality.

I never really saw the point of it one way or the other. Bunch of whiny queens complaining because they don't get special treatment.

I'm probably a bad gay man for not siding with them, but that's just the way I see it.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Trying to get people to accept you ---> going out of your way to present yourselves as something you know for a fact that people are opposed to, e.g. over the top displays of nudity and sexuality.
> 
> I never really saw the point of it one way or the other. Bunch of whiny queens complaining because they don't get special treatment.
> 
> I'm probably a bad gay man for not siding with them, but that's just the way I see it.



Honestly people who say this are the only type of gays I have no problems with.


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2013)

I just don't know why jumping around in see through underwear with their dicks flopping about for bystanders to see would be contributing positively to their image.

I would assume that the whole point of a gay pride parade is for them to be taken more seriously.

As far as I'm concerned, it also perpetuates stereotypes of homosexuals, which is something I would have thought (a large part of) the gay community would not take well to.

I would have thought that a parade not emphasizing sex and lewdness would better suit their objectives.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ken said:


> Those parades are beyond disgusting, honestly picket signs should be enough for breast cancer as well... Never mind homos who are simply garbage heaps incarnated considering the discord and strife they cause.


Get off this site you homophobe.


----------



## Thor (Sep 14, 2013)

Ken said:


> Those parades are beyond disgusting, honestly picket signs should be enough for breast cancer as well... Never mind homos who are simply garbage heaps incarnated considering the discord and strife they cause.



Great post. Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't know you well enough to judge your retorting skill, but I'm sure it's a notch or two higher than bigot and homophobe. That's like telling someone to go to cram school


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2013)

About women being topless.

That falls under the category of discrimination as men can go almost anywhere unimpeded without a shirt(99% males in MS tend to lose all their shirts  in May until October for some reason) and so should women.

But the genitalia and even with bikinis there is limits. Must have ass crack covered up, and no parts showing.


They just continue to show their perversion as they can't even keep to the confines of their homes.

Obvioulsy SSM12 doesn't understand that homophobe is a inflammatory remark and can fall into the category of flame baiting.


----------



## eHav (Sep 14, 2013)

Bet all the gays up in here wouldnt be ok with a hetero parade where people in see through clothes simulated sex acts on top of the parade vehicles while also swinging their dicks and tits for everyone to see. No one would. But the "gays" can do it because its "gay pride" ?

and they wonder why they arent taken seriously

i mean, look at it, they are overflowing with pride


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

I wouldn't call it flamebaiting as there comes that point where it only expresses how despising you are of people who don't share radical views that amount to babbling at best. But the parades have no sense of dignity nor regard for proper conduct and guys like him gathering around aggravates this issue. That is annoying.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2013)

Read the rules Ken.

If I say that black people are inferior to white people at math due to scientific studies and school grades(completely hypothetical situation I have no idea if this is true or false just using an example to explain the ruling). 

And then you say Im a racist bigot...I can report you and you might get banned.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

Welp I just have standards for baiting and trolling then. I mean I've used ^ (use bro) on here because it's this extant aspect of my speech from a lawless forum I was in a year ago but never attempted to bait people of color or lack of sophistication. Ugly people on the other hand disgust me, and that gay shit is unsightliness taken past limits. Still calling people by a tossed around misnomer like homophobe wouldn't bother me, so it wouldn't work as bait. His incompetence is in its own way displeasing though.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 14, 2013)

Good, if LGBT people want to be accepted by American society, lewd acts in public aren't going to help them. It is a small minority that behaves like this though, but they're far more interesting than your average Joe whose dressed in their normal clothing.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2013)

Im not offended by his words, I was just letting him know just in case someone was. I tend to agree with him quite often.


And Im only going to use that rule against a select few.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

I'd only really use his idiotic logic against him if he complained about the rules elsewhere tbh. And considering he entered the thread telling someone to get off the site which gave him no authority, I doubt he has an understanding of rules to begin with. Nor would he be able to exploit them if he wanted to.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 14, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Im not offended by his words, I was just letting him know just in case someone was. I tend to agree with him quite often.
> 
> 
> And Im only going to use that rule against a select few.



I hope you do realise that you're using the same logic as the far-right to justify hate speech.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

Hate speech is really a matter of perception, and the far-lefts have already skewed laws and conceptions of that beyond normal distortion.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2013)

Xyloxi

I don't know left from right. I tend to not identify with any type of party in politics I just believe what I want and listen to others views and sometimes they agree or disagree with my own beliefs. I mean really we have: Far left, middle left, center, middle right, far right, democrat, republican, liberal, conservatives. Its like we got 3 categories for 1 category, just confusing really, and since I don't give two shits about titles or which way you lean I don't care to know what all of it means. 

Is my speech...hateful?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

I simply know bullshit when I see it, and no political party has gone twelve months without it. So I merely stand by the beliefs I've chosen.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2013)

If I was an admin I would believe that Ken is my dupe.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 14, 2013)

Ken said:


> Hate speech is really a matter of perception, and the far-lefts have already skewed laws and conceptions of that beyond normal distortion.



The far-left holds no power in the Anglophone world, just as the far-right doesn't hold any real power either, I was just making a comparison with excuses and reasoning. 



IchLiebe said:


> Xyloxi
> 
> I don't know left from right. I tend to not identify with any type of party in politics I just believe what I want and listen to others views and sometimes they agree or disagree with my own beliefs. I mean really we have: Far left, middle left, center, middle right, far right, democrat, republican, liberal, conservatives. Its like we got 3 categories for 1 category, just confusing really, and since I don't give two shits about titles or which way you lean I don't care to know what all of it means.
> 
> Is my speech...hateful?



In some situations I would say what you've said is at the very least offensive. What with the whole "black people are inferior" thing you've been saying in here for quite some time.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

The far left holds no power, it's a collection of nobodies. And the far right are just people who don't believe in radicalism and idiotic "progression" that merely amounts to making a further mess. But when one side is disproportionately louder than the other, it holds the sway that politicians can only denounce for so long in a presidency. And that's where terms like political correctness were conjured to begin with.


----------



## Thor (Sep 14, 2013)

Gay Pride parade? More like Sexual Perversion Parade.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2013)

Xyloxi said:


> In some situations I would say what you've said is at the very least offensive. What with the whole "black people are inferior" thing you've been saying in here for quite some time.



I have never implied or said that black people are inferior to white people. Science may suggest that the races are superior/inferior to each other/one another due to genetic differences.

But I have never said that black people shouldn't use the same bathroom as me or they should have to sit in the front of the bus. Nor am I discriminatory against any race.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 14, 2013)

Thread derailment, go! Not that there's anything to discuss on the topic of the thread...


----------



## Ao Thurston (Sep 14, 2013)

a) You think there is too much nudity at a gay pride? Have you been there and counted it?

b) If we had to judge heterosexuals by heterosexual stuff, they would be far more "nudity-prone". Models are supposed to show off nudity and no one gives a fuck. Most men go topless without any problem. Today it's pretty normal to have sex in TV. And it's all heterosexual. Have you ever heard of LGBT complaining about straights fucking on television?

c) "Who" is complaining? All I can see is some people being annoyed by restrictions on public decency. I am not going around saying "those scum of straights, they repress lgbt in Russia, why can't they simply go fuck themselves". Most lgbt don't even complain about countries in which homosexuality = death.

d) Being an LGBT doesn't make you pure and chaste and innocent. You can be a total dick even if you love sucking it. Same for everyone else. If you don't like people saying bullshit about America or Europe, don't even think of saying bullshit about LGBT.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 14, 2013)

Ken said:


> The far left holds no power, it's a collection of nobodies. And the far right are just people who don't believe in radicalism and idiotic "progression" that merely amounts to making a further mess. But when one side is disproportionately louder than the other, it holds the sway that politicians can only denounce for so long in a presidency. And that's where terms like political correctness were conjured to begin with.



By far-right I mean Neo-Nazis and other people who express national socialist or fascist viewpoints, rather than social conservatives. How does social progression amount to making a bigger mess? In a market driven society, social progression is necessary to keep up with changing lifestyles, what with women going to work, as opposed to being home makers as they were in less consumerist ideas. Political correctness did come from politicians, but to cope with a changing a society, due to immigration, the sexual revolution and feminism.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2013)

Good on the police for upholding the law, you can have pride with your clothes on.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

First one is like commenting no one living outside the middle east or another warzone knows of hostility, and the second is like saying these gays are going around waving their hideous phalluses around because it's their job to do so. Then the third is just paltry since they'd all be killed for complaining about queer oppression where they'd stone them for being nonhetero.


----------



## Thor (Sep 14, 2013)

Homosexuals seem to forget that they are an extremely small minority. There are probably only around 1 million homosexuals in the US.


----------



## Ao Thurston (Sep 14, 2013)

Thor said:


> Homosexuals seem to forget that they are an extremely small minority. There are probably only around 1 million homosexuals in the US.



And who gives a fuck... ?


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 14, 2013)

Gotta love this. 

We want equality and now that we have it fuck the rest of you, we're gonna do whatever we want and if you try to stop us we'll attack you for being insulting to gays. 

Congratulations to this particular group of the community they've entered the same ring as the extremist feminists.  

I know it's not all of them but wow. They want to be treated equal and yet the break the law as if they are above it and above others.  

I'm sure there are other respectable gay people out there face palming.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2013)

Last I checked I think the homo population in America was like 2.3% with the world being just under 3%.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

Pains me to know that at least 1 of every 40 Americans is one of them then.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 14, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Last I checked I think the homo population in America was like 2.3%







> A Gallup report published in October 2012 by the Williams Institute reported that 3.4% of US adults identify as lesbian, gay, bisexual or transgender.



Ha! You were wrong! Kill yourself in shame for being wrong!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2013)

Most people are hard enough to look at with their clothes on.


----------



## Thor (Sep 14, 2013)

Ken said:


> Pains me to know that at least 1 of every 40 Americans is one of them then.



Me too man. It's an abomination.


----------



## Gino (Sep 14, 2013)

Thread title.... 

Cops being there ruining shit is defeating the purpose of the parade.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2013)

Ken said:


> Pains me to know that at least 1 of every 40 Americans is one of them then.



Me to a crying damn shame.


@Ona-
OMG 1.1% what shame. It doesn't shame me as much as it would me telling my parents I was homosexual.


----------



## fantzipants (Sep 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Sexual freedom and putting it all out there. Pride is not about "fitting in" it is about being accepted in full. It is called Pride for a reason, not shame.
> 
> And yeah any news article that refers to LGBT as homosexuals is more than likely biased against them.



It doesn't help them by dressing up in leather belts and sado masochistic gear. Not saying all gays are like that but it make the rest look terrible. There was a really funny stand up joke about the gay parade (not gay bashing at all) in which the comedian said it wasn't necessary and just want to sat down and have a cup of coffee instead but i'm too lazy to look for it. sexual freedom and gay pride shouldn't be about walking around naked and letting your nuts hang in the wind and things like that really ruins the public image who doesn't understand much anyways.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Sep 14, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Get off this site you homophobe.



I don't like him, but you sound whiny for saying that.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

This being the cafe where a lot of posts are activist filth, I don't expect to be well liked. But in any case I'm more well behaved than the lot of said people, what with them going around flapping their sickening junk in the presence of children and the elderly.


----------



## Yachiru (Sep 14, 2013)

Can we please ban these "Gay pride" rallies? It's plain harrassment and nudity in public is simply unacceptable.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

The harassment itself is just a purview of some of the other idiotic rallies (wanton castigation). which do little more than pry around to find shit they can sue people for everywhere.


----------



## fantzipants (Sep 14, 2013)

Ken said:


> This being the cafe where a lot of posts are activist filth, I don't expect to be well liked. But in any case I'm more well behaved than the lot of said people, what with them going around flapping their sickening junk in the presence of children and the elderly.



Just shut up dude and worry about your own self. I'm not into that lifestyle myself but I you don't see me being all whiney and hating on them. It doesn't affect you , leave it alone. Maybe you have gay thoughts and have issues of your own? My psychology teacher said that if you really don't care about something then you don't think about it and let it be, but the ones who carry on excessively about it are actually fighting with their gay tendencies.

Everything that everyone is arguing about can be said in this 60 sec vid


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK0FQ0DUG2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Sep 14, 2013)

So (And someone please correct me if I'm wrong) long story short: "People outraged as police enforce laws"?


----------



## abc123 (Sep 14, 2013)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Ha! You were wrong! Kill yourself in shame for being wrong!


He's probably right, considering that includes bisexuals too (as well as transgendered people who officially wouldn't be homo).


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 14, 2013)

It is the South....where people tend to be more religious and thus more prudish.


----------



## Mael (Sep 14, 2013)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> So (And someone please correct me if I'm wrong) long story short: "People outraged as police enforce laws"?





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> It is the South....where people tend to be more religious and thus more prudish.



Yeah how dare they enforce laws of sensibilities!


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2013)

Ao Thurston said:


> b) If we had to judge heterosexuals by heterosexual stuff, they would be far more "nudity-prone". Models are supposed to show off nudity and no one gives a fuck.


In magazines.



Ao Thurston said:


> Most men go topless without any problem.


Not the same as exposing their junk.



Ao Thurston said:


> Today it's pretty normal to have sex in TV. And it's all heterosexual. Have you ever heard of LGBT complaining about straights fucking on television?


TV.   And I'm pretty sure they have gay/lesbian sex scenes on TV as well.

What goes on in magazines/on TV does not apply out on the street, where anyone can observe it.   Kids etc. aren't going to buy homoerotic magazines or watch gay shows on TV, now are they?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 14, 2013)

Thor said:


> Gay Pride parade? More like Sexual Perversion Parade.





IchLiebe said:


> I have never implied or said that black people are inferior to white people. Science may suggest that the races are superior/inferior to each other/one another due to genetic differences.
> 
> But I have never said that black people shouldn't use the same bathroom as me or they should have to sit in the front of the bus. Nor am I discriminatory against any race.





Thor said:


> Homosexuals seem to forget that they are an extremely small minority. There are probably only around 1 million homosexuals in the US.





Ken said:


> Pains me to know that at least 1 of every 40 Americans is one of them then.





Thor said:


> Me too man. It's an abomination.





IchLiebe said:


> Me to a crying damn shame.
> 
> 
> @Ona-
> OMG 1.1% what shame. It doesn't shame me as much as it would me telling my parents I was homosexual.





Yachiru said:


> Can we please ban these "Gay pride" rallies? It's plain harrassment and nudity in public is simply unacceptable.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2013)

fantzipants said:


> Just shut up dude and worry about your own self. I'm not into that lifestyle myself but I you don't see me being all whiney and hating on them. It doesn't affect you , leave it alone. Maybe you have gay thoughts and have issues of your own? My psychology teacher said that if you really don't care about something then you don't think about it and let it be, but the ones who carry on excessively about it are actually fighting with their gay tendencies.
> 
> Everything that everyone is arguing about can be said in this 60 sec vid



First of all your psychology teacher should be fired and stripped of all merit and credentials whatsoever. Thats like saying Christians hate muslims and are against them because they are muslim, or they want to be muslim.


Actually it does effect the common everyday heterosexual citizens that have to be witness to this in our everyday activities. Our society is trying to push homosexuality on everyone and demonize whomever doesn't conform to their beliefs.


Fiona coming into a thread and doesn't contribute




Also why do you continue to stalk me. You know I will prove you wrong on every level.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 14, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Actually it does effect the common everyday heterosexual citizens that have to be witness to this in our everyday activities. Our society is trying to push homosexuality on everyone and demonize whomever doesn't conform to their beliefs.



Ichi is right. 


This is clearly the gays of society trying to lure out the gay that rests beneath the surface of all straight men so they can convert them to their ways. Its totally NOT just an issue of equal rights at all. 


Thanks Obama.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2013)

Eh, I'm generally for gay rights but when you're doing the nudist thing, I don't think that particularly helps your cause.

Not particularly very classy.

Pride parades have been going on how long? But have never exactly been very effective in gaining acceptance for the community among the populace.

IMO, the things that were probably most effective of everything has been Will & Grace and Modern Family. Basically showing to American culture general yeah, gays are just like everyone else. They just are attracted to the same sex.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Sep 14, 2013)

I have no issues with laws being enforced properly on everyone, no matter the gender, sexual orientation, race, or creed. When laws are created, they should be enforced that way from the start.

I have no issues with gay people. I've been in the music community my entire life and I've seen a lot of jazz hands... I think discrimination for the sake of discrimination is wrong. And in this case, I see a lot of people bashing the "Gay Pride Parade" on the whole for the lesser individuals that go around thinking they have an extreme point to make in public view. 

For the ones that feel like need to dance around (men or women) with their unmentionables in full view of regular citizens as well as children, I personally believe they need to rethink the message they are sending. I don't think being gay has anything to do with dick rubbing in public.. Gay community, you can correct me if I am wrong.. ?? 

If you're marching for a "Pride" parade of any sort, I would think that most would like to be seen in a respectable light, to be honorably viewed by everyone. 

As far as women marching for breast cancer in a topless fashion, Try to imagine a testicle cancer march... Yikes. Get the T-shirt and the wristband and call it a day.

In the end, I think people on both sides of the Gay cause need to think about the attitude they are reflecting.


----------



## Yachiru (Sep 14, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Ichi is right.
> 
> 
> This is clearly the gays of society trying to lure out the gay that rests beneath the surface of all straight men so they can convert them to their ways. Its totally NOT just an issue of equal rights at all.
> ...



>Nudity in the streets
>Obscene costumes
>Very loud obnoxious noises

I (and the majority of people) do not like to see a very tiny minority disturb the public order like that. There are laws against exhibitionism in every western and eastern country (and the eastern countries are much more repressive in regards to nudity) and they should be enforced. I would be saying the same if women were protesting topless and I'm a girl myself. 

Minorities should be treated with respect and politeness as the law requires, but the majority should not appease a minority just because they cry injustice when they break existing laws.

Seriously.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 14, 2013)

They are not shutting down the parade, they are telling them to put on a pair of fucking pants and a shirt.

I would say this is discriminatory if they used this as an excuse to shut the whole parade down, but they aren't.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 14, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> >Nudity in the streets
> >Obscene costumes
> >Very loud obnoxious noises
> 
> ...



I honestly believe that you genuinely think the laws should be upheld. 

As do i for record, they should be able to have their parade as long as public decency is upheld (no nudity) Everything else is fine though. 

But as far as your views on the subject as a whole i just cant take your views seriously. 

With you already stating your views on Gay Marriage and homosexuality in general i just cant take you seriously in threads like this.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 14, 2013)

Some of you guys have a real bad habit of lumping people into one group. 

Being gay doesn't suddenly fill you with the urge to jump onto a float, strip down, and start pelvic thrusting the sky for fucks sake. This is just a very small minority out of a much bigger group that's angry about this.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Sep 14, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> >Nudity in the streets
> >Obscene costumes
> >Very loud obnoxious noises
> 
> ...



I would agree with you on that. But in the "hetero" popular opinion, The ones that break the law are reflecting the attitude and views of the community on the whole. 

I'm from the south, and when I see a gay dude walk in, most of my redneck brethren all stand up and say "Yall aren't from round' these parts, Ar'Ya?" .. And I see more gossip and hate spreading the message, rather than a factual standpoint on the issue. 

I think the larger community is getting a bad rap for the fewer individuals that stand out. But that goes for any community.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2013)

Every gay pride parade I see them showing on TV, there is always men and women running around nude.

Being nude is obviously part of being gay.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> Eh, I'm generally for gay rights but when you're doing the nudist thing, I don't think that particularly helps your cause.
> 
> Not particularly very classy.



Unlike some of others in this thread, who I would sooner run over with a truck, I'll explain it for you.

If you have ever been to a Gay Pride Parade most of the people participating are fully clothed (drag counts), then you have ones that are wearing stuff acceptable at a beach/swimming pool. The ones you see naked and in leather are either part of certain section of the parade or were not allowed to participate in the first place and are just there to get laid.

Is this making sense? 

Really the entire point of Pride is to have fun and yes be in your face as some people would rather pretend that gays don't exist. 

Besides I don't see people making big deals about Mardi Gras or the existence of Las Vegas, but as soon as gays are involved it before "lewd" and "offensive".



> Pride parades have been going on how long? But have never exactly been very effective in gaining acceptance for the community among the populace.



Step 1 - Get noticed
Step 2 - Discussion
Step 3 - Acceptance



> IMO, the things that were probably most effective of everything has been Will & Grace and Modern Family. Basically showing to American culture general yeah, gays are just like everyone else. They just are attracted to the same sex.



The gays in those shows are basically Eunuchs. They are sexless and only there for laughs, not to mention despite being main characters the amount of "romance" is almost non existent.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 14, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Every gay pride parade I see them showing on TV, there is always men and women running around nude.
> 
> Being nude is obviously part of being gay.



I know not even someone like you can actually believe that. 

Try harder.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2013)

I thought you knew me better than Fiona.

I will say the last couple of post I wasn't being serious.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Unlike some of others in this thread, who I would sooner run over with a truck, I'll explain it for you.
> 
> If you have ever been to a Gay Pride Parade most of the people participating are fully clothed (drag counts), then you have ones that are wearing stuff acceptable at a beach/swimming pool. The ones you see naked and in leather are either part of certain section of the parade or were not allowed to participate in the first place and are just there to get laid.
> 
> ...


I was referring to the nudity themselves. But sure, its basically an in community party. Completely understandable.

However the overt sexuality doesn't really help with breaking the meme among the religious of homosexuals just being perverts. Not that it is. But kinda reinforces that perception.

Not really judging, merely friendly commentary from an ally on what the view is from the outside /shrug


> Step 1 - Get noticed
> Step 2 - Discussion
> Step 3 - Acceptance


Right. Well the first two were well needed for 1950s and so when people acknowedging them to actually be a thing was needed. At least here in the US, its more to try to move to step 3.

Definitely kinda needed in Russia since its seen as a western plague. Nah, you got home grown gays there too 


> The gays in those shows are basically Eunuchs. They are sexless and only there for laughs, not to mention despite being main characters the amount of "romance" is almost non existent.


Well its kinda the family sitcom lol. I barely recall them showing any romance in Everybody Loves Raymond.


I'm just sayin, that show and stuff like this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBLufux4H2E[/YOUTUBE]

is more helpful to the cause imo.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 14, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> I thought you knew me better than Fiona.
> 
> I will say the last couple of post I wasn't being serious.



Its the posts when i can tell you are serious that make me laugh the most.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you. I try my best to get some laughs


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2013)

i dunno the exact situation. But i do know that if you loose enough clothes in public areas your gonna get arrested for flashing  Unless your at a nude beach or something


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2013)

Baring a little less skin won't be so bad.

As long as the parade is still able to advance its agenda, everything should be peachy.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> the existence of Las Vegas


What?           lol


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Sep 14, 2013)

Havoc said:


> What?           lol



Sexual and nude laws are at a very relaxed state in vegas.


----------



## Taco (Sep 14, 2013)

The small % of people doing this dont represent the entire lgbt community.. That said, this small % of people doing shit like this needs to realize that theyre only hurting the image of the entire community... I would say save the super prideful and inappropriate shit for a more private occasion but thats just me.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 14, 2013)

I like how our favorite nordic god is constantly trying to jump in and start an arguement but nobody cares.


----------



## Taco (Sep 14, 2013)

Totally not a cat said:


> I like how our favorite nordic god is constantly trying to jump in and start an arguement but nobody cares.



shh dont fall for his failbait he'll stop eventually


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't like penis.


----------



## EJ (Sep 14, 2013)

The stuff they are wearing isn't even that bad compared to what others wear at a swimming pool or a beach.

Like 4-5 months ago me and my friends saw a gay pride parade, and we ran and began marching into it just because. I think I saw like probably one person that was nude. The rest of them were either wearing normal clothing with a minority wearing something showing a lot of skin.

Think people care too much about this just because it's LGBT doing it.


----------



## Moeka (Sep 15, 2013)

Being an LGBT will make anything you do, simple or bizarre, right or wrong, free or prohibited, indoors or outdoors, at night or at day, nice or disgusting, for yourself or for others, willingly or forced, naked or not naked, tomorrow or today, EXTREME in the eyes of others.
It is just how the world is.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 15, 2013)

THE GAYS!!!


----------



## Havoc (Sep 15, 2013)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Sexual and nude laws are at a very relaxed state in vegas.


Wrong        .


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Sep 15, 2013)

Havoc said:


> Wrong        .



...? would you like to explain yourself further?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 15, 2013)

Sure.

You are wrong.


----------



## TSC (Sep 15, 2013)

Havoc said:


> Sure.
> 
> You are wrong.



fixed               .


----------



## Havoc (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks, nice assist.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2013)

I've never come across a shitfan such as this occurring in two threads at once despite my not even being here.

The faggotry dripping away from this dribble calls for the type of honor one rarely sees.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 15, 2013)

Ken, why do you even exist if you can't rep me.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2013)

A time off rep is a resting place for the soul.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

Ken said:


> A time off rep is a resting place for the soul.



I don't like what your religion is selling .


----------



## WT (Sep 15, 2013)

There was a gay parade in my town a couple of months back. There was a bit of nudity there. The worst ones were these two really old men holding hands and wearing next to nothing with bright pink lipstick on. They were blowing kisses at the crowd.

They can do it, its up to them.

But i'll retain MY OPINION that these 2 creatures are an insult to my race.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 15, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> There was a gay parade in my town a couple of months back. There was a bit of nudity there. The worst ones were these two really old men holding hands and wearing next to nothing with bright pink lipstick on. They were blowing kisses at the crowd.
> 
> They can do it, its up to them.
> 
> But i'll retain MY OPINION that these 2 creatures are an insult to my race.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2013)

Havoc said:


> < -- haha




...

...

kay.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 15, 2013)

That's not even what I posted.

Wtf is wrong with you?

You wanna fight me irl, bro?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't want to pull a Hand Buffoona but says you.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Sep 15, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Prettty bias news page. Might be another source.



Seems like an convienent excuse to me. You have women protesting bare breasted,Brazillian esque parades/carnavals ya know the ones with women barely wearing anything,nude beaches,extremely sexual explicit billboards/ads in public and Concerts with artist wearing extremely provocotive clothes.

In modern days society you are litterally thrown with sex in your face with the majority of it bieng heterosexual. Heck when I was younger I had to constantly look away at those ad boards for me not to get sexually turned on or have sticks sticking out at the wrong moment.
 And as othere said before me Bieng explicit without shame is the whole point of a gay pride.

I'd say let them do as they please. And if people start whining about thier children maby you shouldn't let children go there in the first place?.. Heck with modern day's cartoon sex is always suggestively implied. Heck ban all female super heroes no batgirl,superwoman,rogue,galatea etc.. 

As I said before. Seems like convienent bullshit to me. But hey that's just me.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 15, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Sexual freedom and putting it all out there. Pride is not about "fitting in" it is about being accepted in full. It is called Pride for a reason, not shame.
> 
> And yeah any news article that refers to LGBT as homosexuals is more than likely biased against them.



On the other hand, not wanting to see dudes' wangs flopping around when I go out with my morning coffee to get my newspaper doesn't make me a homophobe or a Republicunt.


----------



## abc123 (Sep 15, 2013)

Mill?n Vasto said:


> Seems like an convienent excuse to me.


Convenient excuse? Ignoring a lot of what you said, as the majority is bullshit, it's the law. It was in place before the parade and you adhere to it.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2013)

Millon Vasto is just the first poster here to make it on my ignore list in one post.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Sep 15, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> Convenient excuse? Ignoring a lot of what you said, as the majority is bullshit, it's the law. It was in place before the parade and you adhere to it.



Like I care if it's the law or not. Laws aren't flawless. The thing is there is no good reason other then some bullshit excuse to forbid this parade. Seriously they are many similar cases that can made for certain public events and places.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 15, 2013)

Mill?n Vasto said:


> Seems like an convienent excuse to me. You have women protesting bare breasted,Brazillian esque parades/carnavals ya know the ones with women barely wearing anything,nude beaches,extremely sexual explicit billboards/ads in public and Concerts with artist wearing extremely provocotive clothes.
> 
> In modern days society you are litterally thrown with sex in your face with the majority of it bieng heterosexual. Heck when I was younger I had to constantly look away at those ad boards for me not to get sexually turned on or have sticks sticking out at the wrong moment.
> And as othere said before me Bieng explicit without shame is the whole point of a gay pride.
> ...



OMG! How dare you forget Catwoman!? 

[YOUTUBE]4LE3vtU8CZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abc123 (Sep 15, 2013)

Mill?n Vasto said:


> Like I care if it's the law or not. Laws aren't flawless. The thing is there is no good reason other then some bullshit excuse to forbid this parade. Seriously they are many similar cases that can made for certain public events and places.


Did you even read the first post? The parade isn't being forbidden.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2013)

This guy puts a new meaning to precocious simpleton...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 15, 2013)

Ken said:


> This guy puts a new meaning to precocious simpleton...



Me?  ...


----------



## navy (Sep 15, 2013)

Is this still being discussed? Keep your junk to yourself. It's the law. 
Doesnt matter if your gay or straight, fat or ugly. Only hot females can be naked. 

Double standard? Maybe. IDGAF


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Sep 15, 2013)

Ken said:


> Millon Vasto is just the first poster here to make it on my ignore list in one post.



Awsome but wait......?



Ken said:


> This guy puts a new meaning to precocious simpleton...



What's this? You still going on about this? How about you shut up and actually bring something on the table instead?




Sosuke Aizen said:


> OMG! How dare you forget Catwoman!?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4LE3vtU8CZk[/YOUTUBE]



Sorry I don't find her that attractive. I'd prefer even the she hulk over catwoman.



Rothwell said:


> Did you even read the first post? The parade isn't being forbidden.



Ah I typo'd however I still stand by my point. The actions the cop took is still quite ridiculous


----------



## WT (Sep 15, 2013)

navy said:


> Is this still being discussed? Keep your junk to yourself. It's the law.
> Doesnt matter if your gay or straight, fat or ugly. Only hot females can be naked.
> 
> Double standard? Maybe. IDGAF



Double standard can be good sometimes. 

Its good when it favors me.

/someone had to say it


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2013)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> Me?  ...



that Milo who's seriously claimed the law holds no weight for being flawed and that they should be able to do everything short of unloading in public.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2013)

navy said:


> Is this still being discussed? Keep your junk to yourself. It's the law.
> Doesnt matter if your gay or straight, fat or ugly. *Only hot females can be naked.
> *
> Double standard? Maybe. IDGAF



Co-signed. And if they wanna get eaten out the man better keep his clothes on.


----------



## Gino (Sep 15, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> Double standard can be good sometimes.
> 
> Its good when it favors me.
> 
> /someone had to say it



This is the truth.


----------



## abc123 (Sep 15, 2013)

Mill?n Vasto said:


> Ah I typo'd however I still stand by my point. The actions the cop took is still quite ridiculous


There haven't been any actions taken yet, and there is no singular cop who will take them.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> On the other hand, not wanting to see dudes' wangs flopping around when I go out with my morning coffee to get my newspaper doesn't make me a homophobe or a Republicunt.



You are taking extreme liberties with how exactly those in pride expose themselves.

Pride is known about months in advance to every resident that will be along the path. The path is well defined with a parameter and is lined with people. So your "morning coffee" scenario is nothing like the reality of Pride.

Again I mention the scale of how big Pride is in some areas. The people who show off their penises and vaginas are a ridiculously small fraction and *usually not part of the parade*. There are a good bit of people shirtless and with assless chaps, but some of these Pride boast anywhere from 10k-250k to even over a million people, and in the case of Brazil in 2009, 3.5 million, so yeah statistically some of them will be less clothed than others.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 15, 2013)

Only hot guys and hot girls should be allowed to be naked.
If you want nudity rights you should be fit.
I bet this'd solve a lot of obesity issues in America as well and everyone would be happy.

​


----------



## navy (Sep 15, 2013)

Not hot guys though. That's gay.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2013)

If they feel too hot for the weather they can kindly go skinny dipping. Just make sure I never see you without your clothes on.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 15, 2013)

navy said:


> Not hot guys though. That's gay.



If a naked guy bothers you maybe you need to look at them longer to face your problem and become a stronger person.
Update yourself to a higher level of thinking.
Free yourself from the typical idiotic barbaric heterosexual male way of thinking.
​


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2013)

You know... I could easily say that about the "idiotic barbaric" homosexual way of thinking. Just look at the article and see we never cross the line half as badly as ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) do in these instances.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 15, 2013)

Ken, come give papa a kiss.​


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry I don't have man ass on my mind like some of you.


----------



## Taco (Sep 16, 2013)

Ken said:


> Sorry I don't have man ass on my mind like some of you.



[YOUTUBE]G9hIZe6cF68[/YOUTUBE]

Apologize in advance, the audio is only coming from one side


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 16, 2013)

Apology gone without notice since I don't care to click that to begin with


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 16, 2013)

Aion Hysteria said:


> If a naked guy bothers you maybe you need to look at them longer to face your problem and become a stronger person.
> Update yourself to a higher level of thinking.
> Free yourself from the typical idiotic barbaric heterosexual male way of thinking.
> ​



Nah. I don't wanna see male genitalia other than my own. When I go watch pron it's the last thing I want to see. 

I'm pretty sure the last thing gay people wanna see is female genitalia. So yeah if you want me to be comfortable with looking at some guys junk than they have to be comfortable with looking at some random ladies pie and cookies <.< 

Also it's about time that cow Opera did some exercise. 

When she sits around her magnificently appointed auditorium, she sits AROUND her magnificently appointed auditorium.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Aion Hysteria said:


> If a naked guy bothers you maybe you need to look at them longer to face your problem and become a stronger person.
> Update yourself to a higher level of thinking.
> Free yourself from the typical idiotic barbaric heterosexual male way of thinking.
> ​



Yea... I just hate this line of thinking.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 16, 2013)

Go easy on him, he's heterophobic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) incarnate.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 16, 2013)

Whether you're gay, straight, or whatever, if I see you walking down the street in public flaunting your genitals for all to see, wearing BDSM clothing, performing lewd behavior, etc I'm under no obligation to consider you anything other than a joke.


----------



## Moegi of Akatsuki (Sep 16, 2013)

lucky said:


> -I've worked at the gay pride parade before. Its during daytime and encompasses parts of entire city. There are kids around.
> 
> -Gay pride parade is about expressing pride in their sexual orientatuon, not using it as an excuse to be an exhibitionist.  There is no relevance.
> 
> ...



so are you into men as well or something


----------



## Lady Hinata (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm not seeing why you have to be nude or near it to show pride. You're there aren't you? Marching and waving flags aren't you? I'd say you're representing your side rather well already without flashing everybody. I find that pretty inappropriate no matter who you are or what orientation you happen to be.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 16, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I'm pretty sure the last thing gay people wanna see is female genitalia.



Actually I see my girlfriends naked all the time.
Doesn't bother me. ​


----------



## Taco (Sep 16, 2013)

Aion Hysteria said:


> Actually I see my girlfriends naked all the time.
> Doesn't bother me. ​



Do they show you their vaginas on demand?

Can I be their "gay friend" too?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 16, 2013)

Fairly hard to be sick of their bodies if you're already into trying on their clothes.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 16, 2013)

They should have a right to do this at marchesif they want to. Of course that is anvomleyleyndifferent thing to this being at all a good idea.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 16, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> They should have a right to do this at *marchesif* they want to. Of course that is *anvomleyleyndifferent* thing to this being at all a good idea.



 Dafuq are you saying?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 16, 2013)

First one just looks like he missed the spacebar, but the other one is...


----------



## Ao Thurston (Sep 16, 2013)

There's more butthurt here than in a brothel for homosexual men, and it doesn't come from homosexuals  

What's this sorcery?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Dafuq are you saying?


I meant:

They should have a right to do this at marches if they want to. Of course that is a completely different thing to this being at all a good idea.

Sorry, I've no idea how that happened.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Sep 16, 2013)

^ Everyone still needs to abide by the law wherever that march is being held though.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 16, 2013)

Every topic devolves into this activists excusing their ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) brethren's rampancy and then giving others the flog for saying it.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Sep 17, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Nah. I don't wanna see male genitalia other than my own. When I go watch pron it's the last thing I want to see.



This.. I only watch lesbian porn. If there's a male involved I'm not gonna like it.

Even if his pants stays on.



lucky said:


> It was kinda fun working there. I distinctly remember "dykes on bikes" (actual group name) *hating on young teenaged lipstick lesbians. Something about them not being gay but just wanting attention. *



They're just jealous of their awesomeness.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 17, 2013)

queers shouldn't be allowed to break the law anymore than non-queers. i feel like lewdness is a bit of bullshit charge. I still get it, but you could argue against it. on the other hand, public nudity is clear cut. it doesn't matter who you are or what cultural/religion you hail from if you're naked in America you're breaking the law. 

quit crying persecution because it's fun to do so you damn queers. 

other than that, I support queers having equal rights and shit. human is human as long as they ain't hurting nobody.


----------



## Doge (Sep 17, 2013)

It's simple, don't break the law.  Why should you get mad for knowingly violating it?


----------

